# sad day



## wynedot55 (Dec 6, 2008)

while we was at the bull sale we got a sad call.my uncle had been sick an in the hospital for a few days.they said he had cancer in his badder.an they said it had spread to his liver.they called on moms cell to say my uncle had died this morning.so now we have another funeral to go to.


----------



## CowGirl95 (Dec 6, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 6, 2008)

thats so much.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.

Cancer is a hard one. We are living with the knowledge that DH's oldest brother is terminal with cancer with really no timeline.


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks miss kitty this is something we really just learned about a few days ago.but we thought he had 2 or 3 days left.its hitting my uncles pretty hard.they  went to see him twice a day or more when he was in the nursing home.im really going to miss him because him an my other uncle kept me going when my dad died.for the 1st year they both would come to the house once a week an spend part of the day with me.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks i needed that.


----------



## amysflock (Dec 7, 2008)

wynedot55, I'm so sorry for your sudden loss.


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks all ill be gone most of the day as well.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Dec 8, 2008)

I am sorry for the loss you family is going through. hang in there, and lean on each other. Hugs to you guys,


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks so much.time to see if i can get any work done this morning.


----------



## Nifty (Dec 8, 2008)

Really sorry for your loss!


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 9, 2008)

thanks again all.we got through the visitation an funeral.ive got a funny story to tell you all.i told my cousin id be a paulbearer.well my uncle jimmy jumped all over me.he goes you cant be a paulbeaer.i go sure i can.im as stout as a bull.so i did my part helped load an unload the casket an take it to the grave site.so when it was over i jumped my uncle an rubbed it in his nose  i go told you i could carry my part of the load.an he goes when my great uncle jack died.he goes i almost fell down.because the unclce that died was just just walking beside the casket insted of helping carry it.we was both  or heads off.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 9, 2008)

Memories are great things! Hold them close and dear but, share them.


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 9, 2008)

i was kinda fuming when uncle jimmy was pulling that crapp on me.an mom knew i was getting madd  oh yeah my cousins hubbies cows broke the hotwire to the hay yard.an he had to rush home after the graveside to fix fence an chase cows.my uncle wouldve got a good laugh over that.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 9, 2008)

Leave it to the cows! If there is a bad time to break a fence that is when they will do it!


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 9, 2008)

yes they know how to make things rough on us.


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Dec 10, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks


----------



## m.holloway (Dec 16, 2008)

Sorry to read about your loss! wynedot55


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks


----------

